# Symphony X Tour Dates



## Psychobuddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Straight from Facebook:

SYMPHONY X ANNOUNCES HEADLINING NORTH AMERICAN TOUR 

New Jerseys progressive metal masters SYMPHONY X are pleased to announce their headlining North American tour featuring Seattles Nevermore, Soilwork from Sweden, Bostons Powerglove, and Blackguard from Montreal. The trek will launch on April 21st in Philadelphia and wrap-up on West Springfield, Virginia on May 22nd.

Exclusive pre-sale tickets are available now at EnterTheVault.com. V.I.P. tickets/packages are available for select shows and will include early entry and a Meet & Greet. After December 1st, tickets can be purchased via regular ticketing outlets.

Confirmed dates for SYMPHONY Xs headlining tour are as follows:

04/21/11 The Trocadero  Philadelphia, PA
04/22/11 Best Buy Theatre  New York, NY
04/23/11 The Palladium  Worcester, MA
04/25/11 Metropolis  Montreal, QC  CANADA
04/26/11 Salle Albert Rosseau  Quebec City, QC  CANADA
04/27/11 The Opera House  Toronto, ON  CANADA
04/29/11 Peabodys  Cleveland, OH
04/30/11 Blondies  Detroit, MI
05/01/11 Bottom Lounge  Chicago, IL
05/02/11 Station 4  St. Paul, MN
05/04/11 Ogden Theater  Denver, CO
05/06/11 Showbox  Seattle, WA
05/07/11 Hawthorne Theatre  Portland, OR
05/08/11 The Grand Ballroom  San Francisco, CA
05/10/11 The Wiltern  Los Angeles, CA
05/11/11 Marquee Theatre  Tempe, AZ
05/13/11 Trees  Dallas, TX
05/14/11 Scout Bar  Houston, TX
05/15/11 Backstage Live  San Antonio, TX
05/17/11 The Club at Firestone  Orlando, FL
05/18/11 Culture Room  Ft. Lauderdale, FL
05/19/11 The Masquerade  Atlanta, GA
05/20/11 Volume 11  Raleigh, NC
05/21/11 Tremont Music Hall  Charlotte, NC
05/22/11 Jaxx  W. Springfield, VA


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh hell yes.
Hitting up Blondie's in Detroit.


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2010)

Saw them last year when they came around, might buy the VIP tickets again since they weren't too much extra. Hopefully this time I'll leave and make it  Seriously though, who the fuck does meet and greet before a show


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 9, 2010)

^^Meet you there.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 9, 2010)

When I saw Symphony X at Gigantour, the Michael and Jason hung out with a bunch of us after their set and got some pizza. They were two of the most down-to-earth guys I've met. 

I'm very happy to see them finally getting some of the respect they have long deserved.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 9, 2010)

Psychobuddy said:


> ^^Meet you there.



Cool man, Ill be wearing a white Tesseract Shirt.
Perhaps we can hang out after the gig.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds good man.


----------



## beneharris (Nov 9, 2010)

sweet! booking my ticket for the portland show!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Nov 9, 2010)

holy cow what a lineup


----------



## Winspear (Nov 9, 2010)

So what the hell is the deal with their new album? I was expecting it a few months ago


----------



## Underworld (Nov 9, 2010)

Psychobuddy said:


> 04/26/11 Salle Albert Rosseau  Quebec City, QC  CANADA


 

FUCK YEAH! What a line up! But Blackguard still on the bill. They are everywhere! Every morning I have the fear they come out of my cereal box


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 9, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> So what the hell is the deal with their new album? I was expecting it a few months ago



I think everything is tracked except for the vocals and Michael (Romeo) leads. I wouldnt expect it any time soon though as progress on it seems to have been quite slow.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 9, 2010)

are my eyes playing tricks on me??? soilwork, nevermore, and symphony X at the same stage?? holy fucking shit!!! blackguard is pretty cool too. they were one of the opening bands at the recent nevermore show. best chick drummer ive seen 

man i have to wait until MAY


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 10, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> are my eyes playing tricks on me??? soilwork, nevermore, and symphony X at the same stage?? holy fucking shit!!! blackguard is pretty cool too. they were one of the opening bands at the recent nevermore show. best chick drummer ive seen
> 
> man i have to wait until MAY



What, no love for the 'glove?


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2010)

San Antonio, Texas...


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be at Blondie's, haven't seen any of those guys live yet except for Powerglove and they were fun. I'm surprised there are 5 bands on the tour though, wonder if that means tickets will be expensive?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 10, 2010)

The Hiryuu said:


> What, no love for the 'glove?


 
never heard em. but if i am able to go to this show i will most certainly check them out before hand


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> never heard em. but if i am able to go to this show i will most certainly check them out before hand



They rule.

Hardcore rule even.


----------



## DarkSaga (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy Shite!!

Nevermore, Symphony X, and Soilwork....F#$k YEAH!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the heads up..I'll definitely be at the SF show!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll try and make Houston.........if I can win the lottery. Might be easier to persuade them to hit the UK


----------



## viesczy (Nov 10, 2010)

Philly show here I come... VIP if they available maybe!

Derek


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 10, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> I'll try and make Houston.........if I can win the lottery. Might be easier to persuade them to hit the UK



EUROPEAN POWER OF METAL 2011
(Also featuring: Nevermore (co-headline), Psychotic Waltz (reunion tour), Thaurorod, Special Guest)

25 February, 2011 Stuttgart, DE LKA Longhorn
26 February, 2011 Oberhausen, DE Turbinenhalle
27 February, 2011 Antwerpen, BE Hof Ter Loo
28 February, 2011 Paris, FR Elysee Montmartre
01 March, 2011 Toulouse, FR Phare
03 March, 2011 Barcelona, ES Apollo
04 March, 2011 Lyon, FR Transbordeur
05 March, 2011 Florence, IT Viper
06 March, 2011 Pratteln, CH Z7
07 March, 2011 Milan, IT Magazzini Generali
08 March, 2011 Esch zur Alzette, LU Kulturfabrik
10 March, 2011 Ljubljana, SI Cvetlicarna
11 March, 2011 Munich, DE Backstage
12 March, 2011 Wien, AT Gasometer
13 March, 2011 Wörgl, AT Komma
14 March, 2011 Bad Arolsen, DE Outback
16 March, 2011 Frankfurt, DE Batschkapp
17 March, 2011 Hamburg, DE Markthalle
18 March, 2011 Amsterdam, NL Melkweg
19 March, 2011 Geiselwind, DE Music Hall
20 March, 2011 Tilburg, NL 013

Fuck it, Paris is two hours away on the Eurostar. I last saw Symphony X on the Odyssey tour in '03. Need to see them again. Rather strange that there's no UK dates on the Europe leg. Maybe we get our own tour this time round. If not, I'll just get the train to Paris and then drink wine all night in Montmartre until the trains start running in the morning. Probably worth it for a Loomis/Romeo double-header. Definitely worth it for Russell Allen.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 10, 2010)

Psychobuddy said:


> 05/10/11 The Wiltern &#8211; Los Angeles, CA



Looks like I've got plans for May 10th at the Wiltern. Funny I'll probably going there in a week for BLS Berzerkus  

And seriously Blackguard again? I'll have seen these guys more than bands that I actually buy tickets for. That'll be the third time after 2 openings for Epica


----------



## kmanick (Nov 10, 2010)

April 23rd at the palladium. 
I missed Nevermore this last time around.
I'm not going to miss them again, plus I'd love to see Michael Romeo live.


----------



## Gamma362 (Nov 11, 2010)

kmanick said:


> April 23rd at the palladium.
> I missed Nevermore this last time around.
> I'm not going to miss them again, plus I'd love to see Michael Romeo live.


i saw them at their last show at the palladium, fucking awesome though they didnt get a full set. and ill prolly be at the april 23rd show also


----------



## ry_z (Nov 11, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> haven't seen any of those guys live yet



Both times I've seen Symphony X live, they were flawless. On the latter occasion they played The Odyssey as an encore.


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Ry, guess what?

Fuck. you.



*MFB once helped start a crowd chant for The Odyssey and continued for 5 minutes and didn't get his wish


----------



## ry_z (Nov 11, 2010)

MFB said:


> Hey Ry, guess what?
> 
> Fuck. you.
> 
> ...





The same chant started at that show (there was a rumor that they'd been playing it) but Russell came out and said "You guys are taking all the fun out of this. It's like when you _know_ you're gonna get laid."


----------



## gulli05 (Nov 11, 2010)

bostjan said:


> When I saw Symphony X at Gigantour, the *Michael and Jason hung out with a bunch of us after their set* and got some pizza. They were two of the most down-to-earth guys I've met.
> 
> I'm very happy to see them finally getting some of the respect they have long deserved.


 
Is that:
A) Michael Romeo
B) Michael Pinella
C) Michael Leopold


I hope they do a european tour in the autumn/wintertime, then I can perhapes fly over to another country and see them.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Nov 11, 2010)

Sweet, I've been wanting to see these guys for awhile.




WickedSymphony said:


> And seriously Blackguard again? I'll have seen these guys more than bands that I actually buy tickets for. That'll be the third time after 2 openings for Epica



Ha so true! Opened for Scar Symmetry like 2 months ago.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone going to the ft lauderdale one?


----------



## petereanima (Nov 11, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> EUROPEAN POWER OF METAL 2011
> (Also featuring: Nevermore (co-headline), Psychotic Waltz (reunion tour), Thaurorod, Special Guest)
> 
> 12 March, 2011 Wien, AT Gasometer




I'm there.

Oh, and for those who didnt know yet - the special guest for the european dates is MERCENARY!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Nov 11, 2010)

petereanima said:


> I'm there.
> 
> Oh, and for those who didnt know yet - the special guest for the european dates is MERCENARY!





You've gotta be kidding me! I've been wanting to see 'em since forever!  

Well... they're not gonna be the same with Mikael and Morten gone.


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd be heaps excited to read they were coming to Australia... Alas, wishful thinking on my part I think... haha Should be awesome though, Symphony X rule! :METAL:


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 17, 2010)

ry_z said:


> "You guys are taking all the fun out of this. It's like when you _know_ you're gonna get laid."



Don't know what the hell he's talking about, that doesn't take the fun out of it for me!


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 18, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> Looks like I've got plans for May 10th at the Wiltern. Funny I'll probably going there in a week for BLS Berzerkus
> 
> And seriously Blackguard again? I'll have seen these guys more than bands that I actually buy tickets for. That'll be the third time after 2 openings for Epica




If I can get the cash together, you may see me at the Wiltern as well.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 26, 2010)

i will BE.
at the scout bar show.
FOR SHO.
\m/


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 26, 2010)

ents24.com/web/artist/11548/Symphony_X.html

UK tour dates. Fuck yeah. Going to the London gig, and it shall be epic.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, this is an incredible lineup. Will definitely be at the Seattle show. Maybe the Portland show too since its on a Saturday. METAL ROAD TRIP!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 26, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> If I can get the cash together, you may see me at the Wiltern as well.



Dude, definitely let me know if you're going. I'm already putting some cash aside for it, just gotta see who else I know is interested in going before I grab tickets.


----------



## TCOH5246 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nevermore is coming into Iowa for an off-date show...

: / Wish everyone else would come along.


----------



## Van (Nov 30, 2010)

It looks like Symphony X has announced its tour with Nevermore, Soilwork, Powerglove and Blackguard

SYMPHONY X: 2011 Tour Dates with Nevermore and Soilwork | SMNnews.com

I saw Nevermore when they were in Denver a few months ago, and will be seeing Blackguard tonight and symphony x will undoubtedly be amazing

Who's going? I know I am


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah soilwork! Loved the panic broadcast, and I missed seeing them this summer.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm going to this, despite the fact that Blackguard is involved.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2010)

Powerglove and Symphony X? Awesome.


----------



## timbaline (Nov 30, 2010)

HOLY SHIT POWERGLOVE SYMPHONY X AND NEVERMORE!!!?!?!?!?!?!!!?! I'm there.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 30, 2010)

My former drum teacher is in Soilwork so I get to go free!!!


----------



## beneharris (Nov 30, 2010)

i too will be attending. going to rock


----------



## pac1085 (Nov 30, 2010)

Meh, gonna have to get my passport so I can goto the show in Toronto!


----------



## Van (Dec 1, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Oh, I'm going to this, despite the fact that Blackguard is involved.



not a fan of Blackguard?


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 1, 2010)

No dates in central canada... Nobody ever plays the prairies!! I envy everyone going to this. Been obsessed with Stabbing the Drama for the last few hours.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-and-stage-sound/136613-symphony-x-tour-dates.html


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll definitely be at the Worcester show.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 1, 2010)

good god come to the UK!


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 1, 2010)

TimSE said:


> good god come to the UK!



Buy tickets for Symphony X at Scala, London - Seetickets.com

Our wish is their command.

http://www.truthinshredding.com/2010/11/michael-romeo-symphony-x-uk-tour-dates.html


----------

